# He wants to go to couples counseling...



## jmfabulous (Jan 19, 2011)

Which, should be a good thing, right???

Aside from the fact that he hasn't addressed any of his controlling issues or anger in any individual therapy.

AND he asked our son's individual therapy to be OUR therapist. Aside from the fact that I'm not sure that is therapeutically healthy or fair to my son, I said that I felt that this was a conflict of interest, and maybe he could recommend someone for us and we could sign releases to talk about this. 

I feel he is doing this to corner my son's therapist to get him on his "side" and I'm not sure I can be myself, in fear that he is going to try to manipulate this too!


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hold your ground on a "neutral" therapist if that feels important to you. I don't know if working with the same therapist in situation like this is even recommended; maybe some one else will. But if you know you will have trouble relating to the therapist b/c he treats your son, too, then find someone else.


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, get a different therapist. Stress the fact that your childs therapist specializes in helping children, not couples.


----------

